# Saddlesmith of Texas Saddle



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

I'm brand new, but I am a researcher and have learned a lot recently. I'm looking at this used Saddlesmith of Texas saddle, but it is a pawn shop and the dealer knows nothing of it. I've tried to research by serial number, but I've had no luck.. So here I am asking the experts! 
I've got 2 mares, both quarter horses around 15.2. The grulla has higher withers, but I was told by their previous owner that any FQHB saddle should be fine with the use of a good pad. I'll probably be riding the other more, so it isn't too big a deal if it only fits the blue roan.
So my questions.. 
Is this a good quality saddle company?
What type of saddle is this? Roping, reining, etc.
Do you think it will fit okay on the horses?
How do I tell what type of tree this has?

Also, please bear in mind that this will be my first saddle. I would prefer a quality used saddle over a cheap new one - But I'm not going to be doing cattle drives or barrel racing anytime soon 

Please excuse my newness, I'm trying to learn!


----------



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

Not sure why I said both are 15.2. The grulla is 15.2, the blue is still growing and should match her at or around the same height.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Saddlesmith are one of the many brands built by Action Saddle Co. Or should I say brands absorbed by Action. They are decent quality saddles, that one appears to be a reiner. You can call Action at 800.937.3700


----------



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

Thanks! I finally got someone to write me back from Action. They said it's the floral blackwood racer, but that it's actually a Billy Cook.. So I'm a tad confused. But, for $400 and it includes a breast collar and decent girth, I think I'm going for it!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I would, too. If for nothing else than to resell it.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pretty sure I have that same model barrel-racing saddle, but mine has quite a few more miles on it! At that price, I'd snatch it up. It's a decent, solid saddle. 


Bought mine specifically for a high-withered, reasonably-narrow Arab and it fits her decently. It's too steep a bar angle for my wide-everywhere, flat-backed, mutton withered QH.


----------



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

Cynical25 said:


> Bought mine specifically for a high-withered, reasonably-narrow Arab and it fits her decently. It's too steep a bar angle for my wide-everywhere, flat-backed, mutton withered QH.


Thanks! Both of mine have decently defined withers, although one is more pronounced. It would be amazing if they could share this one, at least until I can afford a second saddle!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Emily Latham said:


> I'm brand new, but I am a researcher and have learned a lot recently. I'm looking at this used Saddlesmith of Texas saddle, but it is a pawn shop and the dealer knows nothing of it. I've tried to research by serial number, but I've had no luck.. So here I am asking the experts!
> I've got 2 mares, both quarter horses around 15.2. The grulla has higher withers, but I was told by their previous owner that any FQHB saddle should be fine with the use of a good pad. I'll probably be riding the other more, so it isn't too big a deal if it only fits the blue roan.
> So my questions..
> Is this a good quality saddle company?
> ...


I wouldn't be putting a saddle on that grulla for several more months, her spine is far too pronounced and the hollows beside it will preclude ANY saddle fitting decently and likely will cause her some pain. Once she gains weight back and develops a top line, then you could try something on her and see how it goes.


----------



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

Thank you for telling me.
I knew she was a tad underweight when I picked her up, but you believe her back to be that bad?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Her backbone is really sharp, give her a bit of time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Emily Latham said:


> Thank you for telling me.
> I knew she was a tad underweight when I picked her up, but you believe her back to be that bad?


Yes, she's that bad. If she looks like that picture, she's not even close to ready to ride. 

This horse is rated a 2 on the Hennecke Condition Scale







, this one is a 5. (ideal)









Here's a link to the entire paper, it can be very helpful to familiarize yourself with this method of scoring your horses to know when they are back in good condition. I couldn't see enough of the roan in your pic to see if the roan is in good flesh or not, but suspect that if they're both rescues, they probably have a ways to go. I, personally, would hold off on buying any saddle until they were both in the condition I wanted them in before I spent that kind of money.

***ETA*** Your grulla is NOT as bad as that 2, that was for illustration purposes only. Just so you could maybe see what we're seeing, and apply it to your mare's condition.


----------



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

I didn't see a link, but I'll google henneke and I'm sure I'll find something. Here's a better photo of the roan, if you feel like adding your opinion of her as well.


----------



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

I googled it, and I have to say I'm confused. I looked up what a 4 looks like on the scale, and my girl is not that skinny. You cannot see her ribs, but yes her withers are prominent. 
I promise I'm not trying to argue, just to understand properly. I've added the photo I found of a Henneke 4. I would appreciate your insight.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

She does have a prominent wither, but I don't think you can say she's not ready to be ridden by that picture. Her head is down, making her wither look even worse then it is. She does look to be lacking a lot of topline- how old is she? What is she being fed? 

I don't think she is skinny at all from that picture, just a high withered horse with no topline. If you could post a picture where her head is up I think it'd be easier to tell


----------



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

I really do appreciate all the help everyone.

She'll be 17 in July, and until May 14th when I picked her up, I'm not sure what she was eating. The previous owner had her in a dirt lot, with (his quote) "hay and the cheapest pellets I can find". 
Now she's pasture fed on native grasses of mostly Bermuda with the roan on 6 acres in the morning, then penned in a smaller yard with alfalfa pellets (I don't know their history of founder, I don't want to chance anything). 
Here are the best pictures I can find of her, sorry some are cell pics that aren't very high res.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

She doesn't look skinny at all to me, I may not be as well informed as some so I'm also interested to hear what the experienced have to say regarding the new photos.
She looks like she could fill out more in her hind, but otherwise it looks like she naturally has a high wither, which is similar to the horse I lease.

I would also like to know how bad riding 'skinnier' horses is for them? As I know some horses are hard keepers/some horses seem to have a few ribs showing etc. Is lightly riding them detrimental? I sort of thought about it as building muscle/fitness so long as they are getting appropriately fed it was okay. Would love to hear others views on that.


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree, doesn't look skinny to me, just lacking topline. She seems to be okay, muscle wise, over her hind quarters, which is interesting considering her shark fin wither. Has she been checked out by a vet? Or a chiropractor? She might be out of align somewhere to cause her to have such prominence. Perhaps her last saddle was too tight fitting and caused the muscle wastage you can see there. 

I would suggest lunging her with side reins at the trot, walking her over raised poles, giving her massages, and taking her out for walks up hills to promote her topline. I would also get a body worker out, like a chiropractor. Saddle fit is going to be very important for this horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Get a really good 100% wool pad for her, and make sure that saddle fits her well. Once you get her going, her topline and the rest of her muscle structure will make her into a happy, horse.


----------



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

falling said:


> I agree, doesn't look skinny to me, just lacking topline. She seems to be okay, muscle wise, over her hind quarters, which is interesting considering her shark fin wither. Has she been checked out by a vet? Or a chiropractor? She might be out of align somewhere to cause her to have such prominence. Perhaps her last saddle was too tight fitting and caused the muscle wastage you can see there.
> 
> I would suggest lunging her with side reins at the trot, walking her over raised poles, giving her massages, and taking her out for walks up hills to promote her topline. I would also get a body worker out, like a chiropractor. Saddle fit is going to be very important for this horse.


I appreciate all the suggestions, as far as I know she has never seen a chiropractor, but I can't be certain. I'll see if I can find someone nearby. She loves her withers and shoulders being rubbed and massaged, so I'll keep that up for sure!


----------

